

 From Altair to iPad: 35 years of personal computer market share - e1ven
http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/08/from-altair-to-ipad-35-years-of-personal-computer-market-share/

======
RexRollman
I don't agree that the iPad was "an entirely new catagory" of computing.
Tablet based computers had existed for some time (Windows For Pen Computing
and PenPoint OS comes to mind).

------
jedberg
It's interesting that Apple, despite their success, is basically in the same
place as it was -- having a software company beat them by making an OS that
runs on myriad hardware.

~~~
ThJ
Who cares about that? They're the most profitable tech company on the planet.
They make more money on that market share now than anyone else. The fact is
that Apple's market share is so huge that the author's comparing it, not to
Samsung's or HTC's market share, but the entire Android ecosystem. Hardly any
of the companies that make smartphones really advertise their products as
Android phones, apart from putting that little green droid on the box.

